
The End of Communism in Russia Meant the End of Democracy in the West - e12e
http://russia-insider.com/en/history/russian-thinker-1999the-end-communism-russai-signalized-end-democracy-west-alexander
======
e12e
An interview from 1999, with a for me, until now, unknown Russian
intellectual, Alexander Zinoviev. I thought it had some rather interesting and
lateral views on the post-Soviet era -- and sociology.

